# Shrimp and Constant Water Temperature?



## Emyr (21 Aug 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I am planning on adding a few crystal and cherry shrimp to my tank but have been told by my local LFS that they have to have constant water temperature and so when doing weekly 50% water changes I need to heat the water before adding it to the tank to get it up to the correct temperature as any fluctuations will kill the shrimp?

Is this true? I thought it was best to check  and get a few more opinions. 

Thanks.


----------



## Radik (21 Aug 2011)

50% is too much 10% to 30% depends on how stocked is your tank with shrimps. Temp fluctuations are Ok as long as they are not rapid and within their limit eg 21-25 Degree. Generally for CRS it should be stable as possible.


----------



## Emyr (21 Aug 2011)

I have a heavy planted aquascaped 60L so do a 50% change and dosing every week. Why to much do you think? will probably get 10 shrimp. Okay, that doesnt sound as bad then, thanks.


----------



## Radik (21 Aug 2011)

If you do not plan on breeding they could be fine. Take some lower grades and see.


----------



## daniel19831123 (22 Aug 2011)

My CRS doesn't even tolerate the pH change when the CO2 comes on let alone the water change. Put one CRS in my high tech planted tank as a trial and dead within a few days whereas the rest of it in the unfertilised, non CO2 poorly lit tank survived and bred. I think unless you are going for a low light setup, it's a risk


----------



## kev88 (22 Aug 2011)

I have a low tech set up and had my crs for sometime now. I think a 50% water change is still big even without keeping crs... I have a 25L palnted and only ever top up... And a 20% water change maybe 2 a month... Try cherries first and 1-2 crs therefore if there is a loss it won't be so costly.


----------



## chrisjj (22 Aug 2011)

What else is in the tank? (ie check that your current stock won't eat them)

Is it high tech - co2 & ferts?

Shrimp will tolerate small changes in temp, but breeding success will increase the more stable the conditions.

CRS like slightly cooler conditions - 22degrees.

Big water changes is a no no for more sensitive shrimp (like CRS) due to the sudden change in water params.  If breeding is successful, it is recommended not to water change for at least 10 days, with very small ones thereafter.


----------



## daniel19831123 (22 Aug 2011)

Mine water change every month if I'm  not feeding a lot and then maybe 20% every 2 weeks if I'm feeding more. I've got a emersed plant setup that take out a lot of nutrient though.


----------



## Emyr (22 Aug 2011)

I will reduce the water change to a 30% change then. 

I would quite like the shrimp to breed over time yes as then you get your monies worth and would be really nice to see. 

I have tetras and a few guppies in there at the moment plus sone assassin snails. 

Yes, high tech tank with co2 and ferts. The temperature in there is around 22 so that should be fine.


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Aug 2011)

i have a bit different experience. colder temp in general is a must 21-24 is good. water changes with colder water is no prob. more WC is no prob. all these sensitive shrimps need clear water. changing low and less frequent is not a good idea. if that's the only way you can keep it means you have probs with soil and filtration for sure.

the more filtration is the better. active soil is a good add on makes things easier - stabilize pH in a good way for CRS. CO2 injection is really helpful but watch out to not overdose it like we do sometimes with planted tanks. just keep it normal. your shrimps will love that.

i have shrimps with Tropica weekly ferts and with EI daily too. In Tropica tanks we have 1-5 nitrate levels which is good. In EI tanks sometime around 20 which is high, but shrimps breeding very well.

in our 240 liter tanks we're dosing EI, pressurized CO2 easy carbo too and still breeding. but filtration there is 2500lph (2x2075 Eheim)

so filtration is the first place. then your system will support your shrimp hobby much better. if you're using RO make sure you dose some minerals to help molting.

larger tanks are much better. in nanos water changing too much sometimes. also shrimps are jumping out etc. ideally i would keep them in 60L at least.


----------



## gmartins (24 Aug 2011)

hey,

I have not kept CRS so I cannot talk for these. Red cherries, however, are bullet proof. I do weekly 50% WC with water straight from tap with no problems. My tank is not heated so temp varies with season in the range of 15-23 ºC. Started with only 6 and now have too many to count. Just be careful with CO2. It happened to gas a couple when I wasn fine tuning the CO2.

cheers,

GM


----------



## Emyr (24 Aug 2011)

I have 1 bubble per three seconds getting washed around my tank at the moment. That Gould be fine shouldn't it? Maybe I should get an air stone so that they have plenty of oxygen?


----------

